# Blurry after vecotr process



## ProTipKnit (Dec 22, 2017)

Having a really hard time finding a solution for this.

I upload an image then go to vectorize it, vectorize it then it becomes blurry.

my resolution is set to 300. pixel preview on or off doesn't make a difference i try high fidelity then low, it seems to be a little better with low fidelity but, still not what i need. any thoughts?

I am doing this last minute sweater for my Grandma on Christmas, which is today. hopefully, someone here can help me with this.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Upload it to what?

Some software converts raster to vector pretty well, _on some images_. But many raster images just are not appropriate for conversion and nothing will do it with good results. In those cases, your best bet is to load the raster image into your vector program and trace over the key elements by "hand."

You can post the image here if you click the *Go Advanced* button under the Quick Reply window. Complete instructions are in the link next to that: Need to Upload an Image?

People can then comment on the feasibility of making a vector from the image. You should also say something about your goals for printing it, how many colors, etc.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

also remember the raster is still sometimes underneath the trace and needs to be moved/removed


----------



## ProTipKnit (Dec 22, 2017)

I use Adobe CS6...
I can't seem to upload an image... no matter how many times I re-read and follow the steps to upload a photo...
Is there an option where i can turn this on or off?
I'd love some more help and to be able to show you what I'm working with.

Thanks once again.


----------



## ProTipKnit (Dec 22, 2017)

into the T said:


> also remember the raster is still sometimes underneath the trace and needs to be moved/removed


If this is so and its more complex than i believe it is to be. im doing something wrong... how do i remove it just to be sure that is what im doing.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

hmmmm.....
maybe you can't upload until you have 10 posts or something

i just tried a trace in my older illustrator
one was some text and one was just a simple shape

the one with text spat out multiple invisible/unnecessary paths on top of each other, but no raster
the shape spat out the shape and one unnecessary path, but no raster

there was no blurriness, but why it spits out a mountain of useless paths you have to search/find and delete is beyond me
typical adobe

then i click on these invisible paths in the layers window and it does not highlight it,
so you don't really know if you should delete it or not
for a 7 letter word there were probably 30 paths (when there should have been 9)

in a little over 5 hours you too can have a workable trace for your cutting program with illustrator
(assuming you don't smash your computer first)

it's like they implemented the thx 1138 bureaucratic model to keep us pleebs in perpetual confusion/slavery

i have 4 other programs that take about 30secs and spit out the proper vector
then simply delete the raster and you are ready to cut


----------



## ProTipKnit (Dec 22, 2017)

damn... well i appreciate all the effort and time you put into figuring it out my man.
what program is your go to to vector?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

lately for traces and some designing, i have been using these more and more, silhouette studio and xara xtreme5
for paid i use drawplus x8 the most (well worth the $25, great program, easy to use and feature-rich)

for the silhouette you will have to save in their native format and go here to convert to svg 
(you get 10 free conversions/day or pay a little for as many as you want)
i have the designer addon which i think opens more trace options, but their standard one is pretty good

xara is really easy to start with, has a good trace function (even full color pics vectorized turn out well), and it renders really fast
it also comes bundled with a decent raster editor


----------



## SouL2k17 (Dec 14, 2017)

I have no trouble with my illustrator vector functions it traces better then my cameo, but im on illustrator cc 2018

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

how much per month is that?
$20 usd/month for one app (illustrator, photoshop, etc.)
$50 usd/month for all the apps
$80 usd/month for all the apps and stock photos

pfffft!

have you read all the fine print?
do you even own the artwork you produce?
you better read and re-read

same with all those 'free' online/phone apps for photo manipulation or graphics, nobody reads the fine print
you don't own what you produce on those
anything done online or in the cloud must be assumed to result in your capitulation to being their free artist

for free or under $50 you can have everything you basically need on your own computer,
with no doubt as to who owns your artwork

their complete access to your computer is an explicit part of their creative cloud,
it will bury itself deep in your computer, for as long as your hard-drive is not physically destroyed
and even then it may still find its way out and track you and your new hard-drive down

why anyone would pay a ransom to be held over a barrel, while a myriad of other options are available, is beyond me

please skynet make me your slave, i want to be an adobe transhuman
in capable of individual thought, must become part of the hive-mind
take my money, take my mind, take my heart, i am yours
it's so much nicer like this, move as one, think as one


----------



## SouL2k17 (Dec 14, 2017)

into the T said:


> how much per month is that?
> $20 usd/month for one app (illustrator, photoshop, etc.)
> $50 usd/month for all the apps
> $80 usd/month for all the apps and stock photos
> ...


Artwork is all original artwork sent by clients some good others not good which then ill have to redo manually, but nothing wrong with the program at all, but as for simple shapes and text illustator cc does a good job no need to talk down about the program especially if you using a outdated version u get what you pay for

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you missed the main thrust of that post
it is a wholly unnecessary expense that perpetuates a degree of servitude to the beast
you never own the software, if they lose all your data you get $100 at the most
what are you going to do with all those ai/psd file if you decide to cancel?
they openly admit they log and dissect your every keystroke (but only to 'improve' their services)

here's some other points of view:



> Due to…the “upgrade at gun point” nature of the change, and the forced “renting” of software at prices that could be jacked up at anytime, I will not continue with the Adobe brand. It’s suicide for a small business model.





> The CC Desktop app is the biggest sack of sh*t to ever be passed of as legit software. If it bothers to work right it's main focus is writing logs and tracking user data. Just miserable that this is what Adobe has decided to do with all the resources available to them.





> *Update 05/26/16
> *It’s official. I hate Adobe CC.





> *Review of Adobe Creative Cloud – It’s the Worst*


by the way, you can pick up affinity designer right now for $49, brand-spanking new program
you can pick up xara photo & graphic designer 12 for $39.99, brand-spanking new program 
(after downloading the free xtreme5 and upgrading)
you can download gimp for free, brand-spanking new program
you can download inkscape for free, brand-spanking new program
silhouette studio is free, brand-spanking new program (i even gave a link to retrieve svg's for your cutter)

straight from adobe's site:



> 3.2 *Licenses to Your Content in Order to Operate the Services. *We require certain licenses from you to your content to operate and enable the Services. When you upload content to the Services, you grant us a non-exclusive, worldwide, royalty-free, sub-licensable, and transferrable license to use, reproduce, publicly display, distribute, modify (so as to better showcase your content, for example), publicly perform, and translate the content as needed in response to user driven actions (such as when you choose to store privately or share your content with others). *This license is only for the purpose of operating or improving the Services.*
> 
> 3.3 *Our Access*. We will only access, view, or listen to your content in limited ways. For example, in order to perform the Services, we may need to access, view, or listen to your content to (a) respond to support requests; (b) detect, prevent, or otherwise address fraud, security, unlawful, or technical issues; and (c) enforce these terms. Our automated systems may analyze your content using techniques such as machine learning. This analysis might occur as the content is sent, received, or when it is stored. From this analysis, we are able to improve the Services. To learn more about the machine learning we do, go to http://www.adobe.com/go/machine_learning.





> *9.1 Unless stated in the Additional Terms, we are not liable to you or anyone else for: (a) any loss of use, data, goodwill, or profits, whether or not foreseeable; and (b) any special, incidental, indirect, consequential, or punitive damages whatsoever (even if we have been advised of the possibility of these damages), including those (x) resulting from loss of use, data, or profits, whether or not foreseeable,  based on any theory of liability, including breach of contract or warranty, negligence or other tortious action, or (z) arising from any other claim arising out of or in connection with your use of or access to the Services or Software. Nothing in these terms limits or excludes our liability for gross negligence, for our (or our employees’) intentional misconduct, or for death or personal injury.*
> 
> 9.2* Our total liability in any matter arising out of or related to these terms is limited to US $100 or the aggregate amount that you paid for access to the Service and Software during the three- month period preceding the event giving rise to the liability, whichever is larger.*


do you know who owns adobe?

it is over 90% institutional investors
4 of the top 5 investors have holdings worth over $1 trillion (3 of which are over $2 trillion)

and guess what the major holdings of these 'owners' are?
all your favorite data compilers/sellers

do you now understand why they went to a subscription/cloud-based service?
do you think they love facilitating your creativity, that they have a soft-spot for artists?

you do know there is nothing actually in the clouds,
that it is just double-speak for servers in a warehouse
a way to give people a warm-fuzzy feeling about all their data stored and owned by a few

or you can have your own data and your own program for 1/1000th the price
(based on a 20 year time scale, assuming adobe never ups the cost, haha)


----------



## SouL2k17 (Dec 14, 2017)

into the T said:


> you missed the main thrust of that post
> it is a wholly unnecessary expense that perpetuates a degree of servitude to the beast
> you never own the software, if they lose all your data you get $100 at the most
> what are you going to do with all those ai/psd file if you decide to cancel?
> ...


Look all we want to do here is improve on techniques and you go on this anti adobe rant like we really care, why dont you write to the majority of the univerities and private sectors here in australia that teach and use adobe in their diplomas and degrees ... i really dont care who tf owns adobe i just use the software to be creative

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

wow!
i just explained that twice for you

maybe some huxley will help



> The older dictators fell because they could never supply their subjects with enough bread, enough circuses, enough miracles and mysteries. Nor did they possess a really effective system of mind-manipulation. In the past, free-thinkers and revolutionaries were often the products of the most piously orthodox education. This is not surprising. The methods employed by orthodox educators were and still are extremely inefficient. Under a scientific dictator education will really work -- with the result that most men and women will grow up to love their servitude and will never dream of revolution. There seems to be no good reason why a thoroughly scientific dictatorship should ever be overthrown.





> The nature of psychological compulsion is such that those who act under constraint remain under the impression that they are acting on their own initiative. The victim of mind-manipulation does not know that he is a victim. To him, the walls of his prison are invisible, and he believes himself to be free. That he is not free is apparent only to other people. His servitude is strictly objective.





> A really efficient totalitarian state would be one in which the all-powerful executive of political bosses and their army of managers control a population of slaves who do not have to be coerced, because they love their servitude. To make them love it is the task assigned, in present-day totalitarian states, to ministries of propaganda, news-paper editors and schoolteachers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

the funny thing is, 
your last post is a perfect example of my points and what huxley was telling us is coming

tomorrow is eastern orthodox Christmas,
maybe take that time to reflect on the type of society you want
do you want to see individuals composing a forest, or a tree farm managed and manipulated?



SouL2k17 said:


> Look all *we* want to do here is improve on techniques and you go on this *anti adobe rant* like *we* really care, why dont you write to *the majority* of the *univerities* and private sectors here in australia that *teach and use adobe* in *their diplomas and degrees* ... i really *dont care* who tf owns adobe i *just use* the software to be creative
> 
> Sent from my *SM-G925I* using Tapatalk


----------

